# Curado 300dsv for sale or trade



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

It's in pretty good shape, not as smooth as new. Could use a good cleaning and lube, maybe a new bearing. $125 shipped


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

What kind of trade you looking for?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Slosh 30 or similar


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a slosh 30 in very good shape


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

what part of earth do you live


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Charlottesville va. You have anything else to sweeten the deal


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

no not if yours needs bearings. but thanks for the reply.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

It "may" need 1 bearing and a cleaning to be like new. I have been using it like it is all last year. 
Anyone want to trade a couple of beat up slosh 30's.


----------



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

How about a Daiwa Sealine-X SHA 30 mint


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Reel still for sale, not interested in trades, need cash. It's a solid reel in good shape. Like I said before, a little cleaning, at worst a bearing and it will be like new.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$110 shipped


----------



## kf21 (Jan 13, 2016)

*300dsv*



obxflea said:


> $110 shipped


Hello...is this reel still available?


----------



## kf21 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll take it


----------

